# 2.6.9-rc1-nitro1 "nice toys don't kill"

## seppe

Ok, here is the new nitro-sources. 

applied patches (applies on 2.6.9-rc1-mm2)

```

from_2.6.9-rc1-mm2_to_staircase8.1

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.5.diff

sched-adjust-p4gain

mapped_watermark-mm.diff

defaultcfq.diff

config_hz.diff

akpm-latency-fix.patch

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

cool-spinlocks-i386.diff # could be b0rked, had to fix many and hard rejects

supermount-ng204.diff.bz2 

fbsplash-0.9-r7-2.6.9-rc1.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch

lirc-2.6.5-mm1-20040406

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.patch

squashfs2.0-patch

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch

kernel-events-rml-2.6.8-rc2-6.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff 

config-nr-tty-devices.patch

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff

orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff

cflags-selection.patch 

ipw2100-2.6.8-patch

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff

acerhk.patch

mki-adapter26_1_3_7.patch

Kernel-Win4Lin3-2.6.8.1.patch # this is b0rked :/

1g_lowmem_i386.diff

1g_change_config.diff

```

Download

ebuild

bz2

Where is the rest?

The 'rest', like reiser4, write barriers and the other which were in nitro6 are already in mm2, so you'll have them when you compile this  :Smile:  The only things that are left out (when you compare it to nitro6) are the usb mouse hack and BadRam patch, all the rest is in.

Warning

I had a LOT of failed hunks which I fixed, but I haven't tested each patch very well, so some things could be broken. Besides, mm is already very bleeding edge and unstable. I already heard that Win4Lin doesn't work, and that some people have problems with spinlocks. So to summarize: it's all a bit buggy  :Smile:  I think it's better to patch against vanilla instead of mm, but I wanted to try it and see which patches mm already include.

READ THIS, you'll probably need an overlay for your graphics drivers!!!

ati-drivers and nvidia-kernel won't install with this kernel, mm2 breaks it.

Nvidia users should look in this thread

ATI users can find an overlay in this thread

Have fun with it!

----------

## Moloch

Thanks! Good work. I've been wanted to try out 2.6.9. I'm going to download and compile now. Are the patched nvidia drivers including in portage yet? I'm currently resyncing.  If it doesn't appear to be changed, I'll download from the thread you mentioned.

Edit: Yea, no sign of a nvidia-kernel-6111-r1. Using the custom ebuild in my overlay.Last edited by Moloch on Fri Sep 03, 2004 1:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Isaiah

Oooh, baby, baby. Baby, baby. Oooh, baby, baby. Baby, baby.  :Cool: 

P.S. Sorry, I get excited when I see a new nitro  :Razz: 

----------

## r00tzz

I'm getting this error when starting gkrellm:

```
gkrellm segmentation fault: ACPI Plugin (update_monitor)
```

does anyone kno⸓w what happens搯 )

----------

## miseiler

Getting this error on compile:

```
bash-2.05b# make bzImage modules modules_install

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

In file included from include/linux/spinlock.h:45,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c:7:

include/asm/spinlock.h: In function `_raw_spin_unlock':

include/asm/spinlock.h:82: error: syntax error before ':' token

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 2

```

I've tried with and without the "Completely out of line spinlocks" option, the above error is without.

----------

## miseiler

Hmmm...just saw your b0rked warning in the diff list...

Mind hosting that cool_spinlocks diff so I can try to reverse and then compile it?  I'm totally stuck here...looking at the code didn't offer any clues, either.

----------

## sibov

Hi guys,

1. I LOVE NITRO SOURCES    :Laughing: 

2. I want to reverse the staircase-patch because of the bad effect that winex/cedega (cvs)

    lags so much in steam cs 1.6 that i can't play.

 :Embarassed:  Yesterday i try the new mm-sources and it works like a charm but now is the new nitro-source

   released and i want to use it but without staircase-patch.

  WHAT TO DO???  PLEASE HELP

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## seppe

did you tried cedega with nice value of +19?

something like:

nice -n 19 cedega /path/to/somewindowsgame.exe

?

People told me that it fixes audio skipping. I don't know myself, I don't use cedega

----------

## sibov

 *Quote:*   

> did you tried cedega with nice value of +19? 
> 
> something like: 
> 
> nice -n 19 cedega /path/to/somewindowsgame.exe 
> ...

 

yes, sure i use the linux-gamers startscript with modifications 

and i tried:

nice -n 19 cvscedega steam.exe

with no effect, i use winealsa instead of wineoss and I have no swap useage 

but while counter-strike lags every 2 seconds the harddisk led flashs and disk was working.

and with  kernel 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 with same configuration as the nitro6-source but without

staricase-patch all works very smooth.

I am now going to test the current nitro-source with staircase-patch. Hope it does not make the same behaviour  :Wink: 

[update] hi seppe, i am really sure that my problem with cedega and laggy game play is due to the staircase-patch. 

What is to do to remove staircase from my nitro source???

 i am a noob in gentoo forums and in kernel patching  :Crying or Very sad:   but by the way i am 5 years on linux    :Wink:   [/update]

----------

## miseiler

 *sibov wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   did you tried cedega with nice value of +19? 
> 
> something like: 
> 
> nice -n 19 cedega /path/to/somewindowsgame.exe 
> ...

 

IIRC Staircase is a part of several performance-enhancing patches written by Con Kolivas, any of which could potentially be your problem.  How could you possibly be so sure staircase itself is the absolute answer when all you've tested is the vanilla 2.6.9-rc1 kernel?

In the current nitro, these performance patches are being used from CK's patches:

```
from_2.6.9-rc1-mm2_to_staircase8.1 

 schedrange.diff 

 schedbatch2.4.diff 

 schediso2.5.diff 

 sched-adjust-p4gain 

 mapped_watermark-mm.diff 
```

defaultcfq is also used, however that particular "enhancement" is not CK (and thus not nitro)-specific.  If you're interested in attempting a reversal of the any of the CK patches above (EXCEPT FOR STAIRCASE), those patches can be found here on Seppe's site.  I haven't attempted this myself, so I don't know if you'll need to play with the diffs to get the patches to reverse correctly, or what order they will need to be (de)applied in.

Either way, the procedure for depatching your kernel is as follows:

Put the patch in your /usr/src/<kernel> directory

```
cat <patch> | patch -p1 -R --dry-run
```

The above pretends to attempt a real patch reversal.  If anything fails, don't apply it until you've fixed it.

If it works, run this:

```
cat <patch> | patch -p1 -R
```

and the patch will be reversed.

The only appropriate staircase I could find for you is the patch on CK's site for the mm1 kernel  here.  I should warn you that I have actually tried to reverse the above patch, and there were 15 (!) failed hunks.  Good luck with that one...maybe Seppe will upload the patch he actually used to his patch directory in the future.

----------

## Isaiah

It's been a quite some time since yours truly has made it past the first map in Enemy Territory on a 2.6 kernel  :Cool: 

----------

## d0nju4n

Geez between nitro and love I can barely keep up with the new kernels...but that's a good thing, innovation and all.

I have recompile the latest love and try a few things in there, then comes nitro   :Very Happy:   :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## sibov

Thanx miseiler,

for the very extensive answer   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

I will give it a try to find out what exactly cause the lag under cedega with nitro sources.

What makes me sure that staircase musst be the problen is the different IO scheduler 

between MM-Sources and Nitro-Sources. !?! 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gandalf the White

Just rebuilt my entire system from scratch, udev only, reiser4 /, nptl, and nitro 1, and I just have to say, my system has never in its life been this snappy and stable, I love it! Awesome kernel, job well done!

----------

## Moloch

Kernel works great. I haven't tested CD burning yet.

In regards to cedega and the staircase scheduler.

emerge schedtool

schedtool -I -e cedega game.exe

Works like a charm, seems smoother than all other kernels this way.

----------

## d0nju4n

 *miseiler wrote:*   

> Getting this error on compile:
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b# make bzImage modules modules_install
> 
> ...

 

I'm also getting this error, with or without "Completely out of line spinlocks" enabled.  Did you ever get this resolved

----------

## acdispatcher

Moloch

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In regards to cedega and the staircase scheduler.
> 
> emerge schedtool
> ...

 

Wow that worked great! My Games ran faster than ever!!

Thanks

 :Laughing: 

----------

## DaMouse

meh, if your looking for the patch for staircase for 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 I made one myself cause I own you all in many ways mwuahha

http://ck.dbdfleet.net/

Tho you gotta reverse batch, iso and range before reversing this, none of which i made so.. good luck!

-DaMouse

----------

## Rainmaker

I'm trying to use that schedtool for my games, but am getting:

```
ERROR: could not set PID 0 to I: SCHED_ISO - policy not implemented
```

What am I doing wrong?

running 2.6.9-rc1-mm2, nitro causes a few problems on my hardware.

----------

## DaMouse

heh, dude, schediso = SCHED_ISO, you need staircase+sched* patches..

-DaMouse

----------

## Rainmaker

LOL   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ah well, it's late  :Razz: 

----------

## rush_ad

stable?

----------

## MrApples

 *rush_ad wrote:*   

> stable?

 

check for the update version (nitro2) in this forum

----------

